# Fishie Fishie



## samiam11894 (Apr 18, 2013)

Introduction:

Before I go continue on, I would like a chance to introduce myself. 
My name is Samantha but I prefer to be called Sam. I am 18 years old and have been a fish lover most of my life. 
Growing up my mother wasn't the biggest pet fan and with my father being in the military it was just easier to keep fish in case we have to ever move. A favorite of fish of my mother's are bettas and the first ever family pet we had was a blue/red/orange male veiltail named "Celebration Rainbow"; I was 5 so cut me some slack 
Over the years we had many more bettas, numerous amounts of fair won goldfish, and my baby, Buddy, until finally, when I was 9, I received a 10 gallon tank with my choice of any fresh water fish for my birthday... the choice was obvious, I got a royal blue male veiltail whose name I cannot remember and my own personal expedition into the betta world began. 

The following is a light of pets I have had over the years that have passed:
Bettas (Mail and female, all but 1 veiltail)
Goldfish (Black Moors being my favorite)
Koi
Catfish (all types)
Zebra Danios
African Dwarf Frogs
Countless other breeds of fish
and Hamsters

I really hope I haven't forgotten any...

The following are my current pets:
*Buddy* - 12 year old Husky/Black Lab mix
This boy is my #1 baby <3
*Kermit* - African Dwarf Frog
*Hemorrhoid, Harry and Ronda* - Zebra Danios
(Hermione, Harriet, and Ronald have unfortunately passed, excuse the odd names, I am a huge Harry Potter name and I attempted to choose similar names for opposite genders for my other fish)
*Roosevelt* - Red Veiltail
*Berry *- Blue Vieltail
*Brooke* - Blue Veiltail
*Moonshine* - Yellow/Blue/Copper Halfmoon


_All grammatical and spelling errors were made unintentionally, if I made any errors then be sure to notify me and I will correct  _


----------



## samiam11894 (Apr 18, 2013)

April 27th, 2013

I have absolutely had it with Petsmart! I was in town today getting my mother her Mothers Day gift when I decided to stop by the pet store since I was already in the area. The whole time I was there the staff was attempting to force 8 DOLLAR moss balls down my throat even after I told each of them I wasn't interested today. That isn't even what annoyed me, what really ground my gears was how most of the bettas had fin rot. There was a beautiful Halfmoon that I would have loved if over half off his tail hadn't been missing from fin roit, it was absolutely horrible. This store has never had it's bettas in such condition, I expected that from the PetSuperMarket, not there. My mom was the one choosing the fish(it was part of her mothers day gift) and I encouraged her to buy the Halfmoon rather than the Double Tail Halfmoon, because although she had her eye more so on the latter, the former had a teeny bit of fin rot that I knew I could treat where another buy might not have identified it.
Step it up PetSmart!!!

Meet Moonshine


----------



## samiam11894 (Apr 18, 2013)

April 27th, 2013: Extension

Brooke, my fickle little girl, why oh why did you have to split your tail in not only one place but two? The split is almost completely down the fin and now I have to watch out for problems with your fins when I'm trying to keep an eye on the new fish who isn't adjusting well to his two changes.
Now I know why people say about their girl children being the most difficult


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I hate petstores sometimes! The guy in the pic looks really nice though!


----------



## samiam11894 (Apr 18, 2013)

April 28th, 2013
Unfortunately, Mooshine passed today 
I should have known better then to try to be the "hero" and spend money on a sick fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Moonshine.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. As he died within seven days, you can take him back for a refund. He was a beautiful fish and I'm sure he spent his last day in comfort .


----------



## samiam11894 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is absolutely frustrating!
I finally know what has been killing off my danios but it came at the expense of my Rosie  
Poor boy has a fungal infection and this whole time I have been treating for the wrong thing. So after 3 100% water changes along with partial daily water changes, new filter, completely scrub down of his tank, aquarium salt and medication... I am almost certain he is going to die 
I am not having any luck!


----------

